# iPod touch, web apps, et autre application



## tantoillane (29 Avril 2008)

Bonsoir,

Bon, j'ai craqué pour l'iPod touch, je pensais au début me contenter de l'iPod classic pour remplacer mon iPod photo 20 Go dont le disque a laché, mais je me suis dit : c'est de la flash, au moins je n'aurais pas le même problème, et puis ça fait aussi palm, et l'année prochaine j'en aurais peut-être besoin, bref, me voilà avec mon iPod touch

Et : Je vois sur le site d'apple qu'il existe des web apps, pour avoir plein de nouveaux petits widgets à mettre sur l'iPod. Sauf que je n'en comprend pas bien le principe. J'ai l'impression que :

1) Ces dites applications ne sont en fait accessibles que depuis le navigateur safari de l'iPod touch
2) Il faut obligatoirement être connecté à internet pour avoir ces applications : elles ne sont donc pas réellement installées, et n'apparaissent pas sur l'écran d'accueil.

Voilà, donc si vous savez ce qui en est vraiment je suis preneur, car je dois avouer que là je ne comprends pas bien ... :rateau:

Et une dernière question qui n'a rien à voir : Comment peut-on mettre l'iPod touch en mode disque pour qu'il apparaisse sur le bureau ?


 Merci


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2008)

Ce sont effectivement des webapps accessible en ligne, tu peux néanmoins créer des raccourcis sur le bureau comme une vraie app (essaye avec MacG). Faut que le site aie prévu la grosse icône qui va bien. Il devrait y avoir dans le futur des webapps offline, mais bon, avec les apps natives qui seront dispo à partir de juin sur l'ITS. 

Tu ne peux pas t'en servir comme disque dur.


----------



## tantoillane (29 Avril 2008)

Bon, ok, c'est donc que j'avais tout compris. Le raccourci vers Macgé existe en fait déjà , j'ai mis tous les raccourcis sur une nouvelle page d'ailleurs 

J'ai trouvé certains logiciels comme megaphone ou touchcopy qui permettent le transfert de fichiers vers/de l'ipod sans pour autant faire apparaître l'iPod comme étant un disque dur. C'est donc suffisant pour emporter des fichiers en vacances, le seul truc c'est que ce sont des logiciels payant. (encore et toujours la même question). Y en a t-il des gratuits ? Avant j'utilisais iPodDisk, mais il ne fonctionne pas avec l'iPod touch ...

Merci


----------



## Salva1994 (30 Avril 2008)

ben il y a les webapps ==> ca c'est un site d'apple et que tu peux jouer mais seulement quand il y a internet donc WIFI!

mais ta aussi le jailbreak la ta de tout des jeux, Toys, Multimedia,..  et ca viens directement a ton ecran(faut l'installer appl. biensur)   si tu veux telecharger le jailbreak je te conseil de telecharger ziphone !

voila bon amusement


----------



## tantoillane (2 Mai 2008)

Oui, j'avais déjà regardé l'option du jailbreak, mais j'ai peur qu'apple fasse un coup foireux un jour à ceux qui ont utilisé cette méthode, d'autant que le jailbreak fait sauté la garantie, et que donc la pomme aura toute puissance ! Et puis, si gloup gloup dit qu'il devrait y avoir dans le futur des webapps offline, autant attendre un peu.

Merci quand même ; tu as essayé ?


----------

